# Как я вылечил спину и сделал поясницу бетонной



## darkhft (27 Апр 2022)

Добрый день - сразу к делу.

Суть упражнения:
- садимся на пол на коленки
- ягодицы касаются пяток
- наклоняемся вперед
- руки сгибаем в локтях и ставим их рядом с коленками
- голову (лоб/брови) кладем на коленки
- между ногами небольшой зазор, чисто чтобы просунуть туда нос для дыхания.
Важно, чтобы на коленках лежал именно лоб/брови - для этого вас придется сильно отодвинуться назад (ягодицы будут касаться пяток)
- создаётся напряжение в пояснице - классное ощущение!
- лежим так 5 минут
- встаем
- и я потом еще просто так лежат 5 минут на животе, чисто для расслабления.

Со спиной был ад = грыжи + протрузии, всё как у всех.
Не мог сидеть в кресле больше часа - спина начинала ныть.
За 8 лет перепробовал всё = подушки Мейрама, планку Арямнова, Лукьянова, Конкина, тонны разных методик - естественно ничего не помогало.
Я продолжал гнить, но не сдавался. - полтора года назад сам составил такое упражнение.
Через месяц спина начала проходить - прошел год (делал чисто 3 раза в день по 5 минут) - сейчас в апреле делал МРТ - ни грыж, ни протрузий + спина не болит и поясница бетонная.

Не знаю почему - но именно с помощью этого упражнения у меня прошла спина и поясница стала бетонной.

Я говорю, за 8 лет я чего только не перепробовал - потратил тонны денег и времени на разные методики - ТОЛКУ 0.
Попробуйте, возможно и вам ребята поможет.
Желаю всем денег и здоровья!


----------



## Zorbelka (2 Май 2022)

Можно поподробнее про Лукьянова и Конкина?


----------



## darkhft (2 Май 2022)

Zorbelka написал(а):


> Можно поподробнее про Лукьянова и Конкина?


Что про них поподробнее? Вас интересует подробнее про систему, которая НЕ помогла? Вас не интересует система, которая помогает?


----------



## Lin0608 (2 Май 2022)

@darkhft, меня интересует)но у меня была операция год назад назад. При таком раскладе возможно ли делать данное упражнение? Признаюсь попробовала и сделала, реально чувство сильное напряжения мышц,но ждала одобрения врачей)


----------



## darkhft (2 Май 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> Меня интересует)но у меня была операция год назад назад. При таком раскладе возможно ли делать данное упражнение?


По поводу операций - я тоже думал делать, но потом мне тонны людей говорили, что улучшений где-то на 20%, не больше. По поводу всех этих врачей - конкина, лукьянова, дикуля, бубновского, блюма - это все дно. Их системы помогают просто на немного снять боль, пока их делаешь. Точно также и всякие подушки мейрама и планки арямного - ничего из этого не работает на 100%. Я 8 лет гнил, пытаясь найти систему для спины. И я ее нашел - я вам ничего не продаю, в отличие от всех этих карапузиков) Я не знаю, можно ли вам делать или нет_._ *На вашем месте, я бы попробовал это упражнение делать, наращивая постепенно время. Начал с 2 минут и прибавлял по 30 секунд каждый день, пока не дойдете до 5 мин.*


----------



## Lin0608 (2 Май 2022)

@darkhft, спасибо большое! Мне операция помогла на 99 процентов,но вот один процент остался (это постоянная усталость поясницы и спазм мышц...


----------



## darkhft (2 Май 2022)

@Lin0608, как то странно вам "операция помогла на 99%", если у Вас осталась* "постоянная усталость поясницы и спазм мышц"*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> как то странно вам "операция помогла на 99%", если у Вас осталась* "постоянная усталость поясницы и спазм мышц"*


Потому что операцию делают не потому что усталость, а потому что есть показания - конкретная проблема, которую решает операция.
И оценка результата операции идет по решению этой проблемы.

Вот Вы для чего хотели делать операцию?


----------



## Lin0608 (3 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> как то странно вам "операция помогла на 99%", если у Вас осталась* "постоянная усталость поясницы и спазм мышц"*


У меня не было усталости до операции,Я просто не могла ходить,стоять ,сидеть от невыносимой боли с которой не справлялись наркотические средства,ну и плюс повисла стопа и онемела нога

И боли эти были и в пояснице ,и во всей ноге, сейчас же остаётся усталость и тяжесть в пояснице это да.


----------



## darkhft (3 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому что операцию делают не потому что усталость, а потому что есть показание- конкретная проблема, которую решает операция.
> И оценка результата операции идит по решению этой проблемы.
> 
> Вот Вы для чего хотели делать операцию?


- только для того, чтобы полностью на 100% вылечить спину.
- *чтобы спина стала, как в 10 лет.*
- чтобы поясница стала бетонной



Lin0608 написал(а):


> У меня не было усталости до операции,Я просто не могла ходить,стоять ,сидеть от невыносимой боли с которой не справлялись наркотические средства,ну и плюс повисла стопа и онемела нога


Это ад, конечно. Берегите себя - желаю денег и здоровья. В вашем случае, я написал, как бы я поступил. (см. выше)


----------



## Elenara (3 Май 2022)

@darkhft, как вы умудрились достать лбом до коленок? Ещё и лежать 5 минут. Я попробовала, хоть я довольно гибкая, не получается так. Только живот свело.


----------



## Lin0608 (3 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Это ад, конечно. Берегите себя - желаю денег и здоровья. В вашем случае, я написал, как бы я поступил. (см. выше)


Спасибо большое)


----------



## darkhft (3 Май 2022)

Elenara написал(а):


> Как вы умудрились достать лбом до коленок? Ещё и лежать 5 минут. Я попробовала, хоть я довольно гибкая, не получается так. Только живот свело


Понимая, что это риторический вопрос - отвечу) Я щас как раз делал делал подход на ночь  -  обожаю это упражнение. Если я просто принял изначальное положение и наклоняюсь вперед, то я достаю подбородком до колен. Соответственно, мне *нужно отодвинуть тело назад*, и тогда я уже буду лежать на коленках лбом или бровями.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> - ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ НА 100% ВЫЛЕЧИТЬ СПИНУ.
> - *ЧТОБЫ СПИНА СТАЛА, КАК В 10 ЛЕТ.*
> - ЧТОБЫ ПОЯСНИЦА СТАЛА БЕТОННОЙ.


Мечты не претворяются в жизнь руками других!
Неправильно поставленные задачи вели к неправильному применению методик достижения этих задач.

Хорошо, что Вы осознали, что это так.
Но теперь, описывая свою ситуацию, надо так и сказать:
- Виноват, не понимал. Но осознал и исправился...

А пока звучит так:
- Я знаю, как правильно, и места для операций в жизни человека - нет!

Это просто Вы не пИсали и не какали в штаны, не шлепали ногой и не кричали 2 недели от боли!
И дай Бог, чтобы такого не случилось, благодаря тем профилактическим занятиям тренировочного уровня, которые Вы делаете.


----------



## darkhft (3 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, не буду читать, что вы там написали - мне это не интересно.
Мне интересно, только, как я смог полностью восстановить свою спину на 100%.
*Не пишите и не комментируйте здесь ничего, если не делаете это упражнение. *
_З_десь только конкретные вопросы/ответы о этом упражнении.


----------



## О. (3 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, не буду читать, что вы там написали - мне это не интересно.


Судя по Вашему хамскому ответу врачу, бесплатно помогающему тысячам больных, и на чьих усилиях держится весь этот форум, бетонными у Вас стали мозги.


----------



## darkhft (3 Май 2022)

О. написал(а):


> Судя по Вашему хамскому ответу врачу, бесплатно помогающему тысячам больных, и на чьих усилиях держится весь этот форум, бетонными у Вас стали мозги.


меня абсолютно не интересует ваше мнение, не высказывайте его. *Не пишите здесь ничего, что не касается данного упражнения.*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> *Не пишите и не комментируйте здесь ничего, если не делаете это упражнение. *
> _З_десь только конкретные вопросы/ответы о этом упражнении.


Так и не не с Вами разговор!
А вот и к Вам.
Фото как Вы это делаете покажите.
Рисунок не отражает действия.


----------



## Кати (3 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> *Не пишите здесь ничего, что не касается данного упражнения.*


Покажите МРТ до и после и фото как выполняете сами упражнение вид сбоку и сверху


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2022)

Кати написал(а):


> Покажите МРТ до и после и фото как выполняете сами упражнение вид сбоку и сверху


А МРТ зачем?
К крепости мышц спины это не имеет отношения?


----------



## Кати (3 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А МРТ зачем?
> К крепости мышц спины это не имеет отношения?


Мне интересно что с грыжами , резорбция есть-нет . Уменьшились или нет . А к крепости ,конечно,не имеет


----------



## darkhft (3 Май 2022)

Кати написал(а):


> Покажите МРТ до и после и фото как выполняете сами упражнение вид сбоку и сверху


Целую Ваш мозг - вы единственная кто заговорил о конкретных подтверждениях результативности системы! Но меня сейчас перевезли в Армению, а МРТ остались в России. Но с другой стороны -  смысл мне вам что-то доказывать -  я ничего не пытаюсь продать. Хотите пробуйте, хотите не пробуйте, мне абсолютно все равно. Фото отправлять не хочу. Могу дать ещё совет - когда лежите, можно упереться в кресло/диван -  так будет гораздо удобней лежать.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и не не с Вами разговор!
> А вот и к Вам.
> Фото как Вы это делаете покажите.
> Рисунок не отражает действия.


Я конечно мог бы сделать фото - но не хочу,
- *тема, как я вижу не особо популярна.* _Конечно, лучше сидеть - тратить деньги и жизнь на всяких карапузиков, которые продадут вам матрасы, коврики, носовые платочки от болей в спине. Массажи там, иголочки)_
- я не понимаю, что может быть здесь непонятного! Я все подробно и чётко описал. Можете прислать фото, я скажу - да/нет.
Щас вспомнил как мне врачи от болей в спине выписали 3 вида таблеток и мазь... Ещё раз ребята - от спины мне врачи выписали 3 вида таблеток)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Я конечно мог бы сделать фото - но не хочу...
> 
> Щас вспомнил как мне врачи от болей в спине выписали 3 вида таблеток и мазь...


Как всегда.
Как доходит до дела, так - в кусты!
Вот не помазали мазью - теперь у Вас грыжи будут и спина будет болеть!
Жаль.


----------



## darkhft (3 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как всегда.
> Как доходит до дела, так - в кусты!


в смысле - в кусты?!
Я вам ничего не продаю. Скидывать фото я не хочу - я редко делаю то, что я не хочу.
- я подробно написал и нарисовал систему
- могу дать комментарии на фото других участников.
*Смысл мне стараться, если эти действия никому не нужны.*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> в смысле - в кусты?!
> Я вам ничего не продаю.


Так мы ничего и не покупаем.
Принцип я прокукарекал, а там хоть не расцветай - имеет право на жизнь.
Но обозначились, так покажите КАК!

Почему существуют инструктора?
Чтобы показать как правильно!
Как говорит мой внук на все мои призывы!
- Покажи!
Я показываю своим пациентам - как правильно.

Упражнение стандартное. Входит во все комплексы восстановительного уровня.
К тренировочным упражнениям не относится.
Мышцы спины не укрепляет, а растягивает.

Покажите свои достижения и правильность выполнения, предлагаемого Вами.
В какой момент происходит "бетонирование" - укрепление мышц спины?

Вот уже по вопросам видно, что у людей не получается!
Я, например, не дотянулся головой до колен!
А вы?
А как надо?
А до куда хорошо?


----------



## SnowySun (4 Май 2022)

Тоже тему отслеживаю, у меня реально не получилось, и так и сяк, подумала, что наверное совсем все плохо у меня, не могу ведь даже  нужную позицию занять?


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Упражнение стандартное. Входит во все комплексы восстановительного уровня.
> К тренировочным упражнениями не относится.
> Мышцы спины не укрепляет, а растягивает
> 
> ...



В этом то и смысл, нужно как можно больше продвинуться назад, тогда и лоб будет лежать на коленках. локти должны быть согнуты.



SnowySun написал(а):


> Тоже тему отслеживаю, у меня реально не получилось, и так и сяк, подумала, что наверное совсем все плохо у меня, не могу ведь даже  нужную позицию занять?


*Демоны, ради вас попросил ребят сфоткать, больше не просите)

 *


----------



## SnowySun (4 Май 2022)

@darkhft, извиняюсь,кажется отправила пустой ответ, видимо не всем дано, у меня реально не выходит, грудной отдел позвоночника у меня так не сгибается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Демоны, ради вас попросил ребят сфоткать, больше не просите)


Да, шайтан - машина.
Оцениваем:
- Молодец
- Оказывается в этой спине все достаточно гибко и подвижно!
- Упражнение не на силу, а на подвижность и растяжение в непораженных сегментах
- Вполне хорошее упражнение, надо делать
- Лучше в комплексе с другими в том числе и на силу!


----------



## SnowySun (4 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - Упражнение не на силу, а на подвижность и растяжение в непораженных сегментах


А если 15 см не хватает и лоб лежит на полу? Это хорошее будет упражнение? В смысле можно ли его практиковать?


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> Извиняюсь,кажется отправила пустой ответ, видимо не всем дано, у меня реально не выходит, грудной отдел позвоночника у меня так не сгибается


Вы не должны сдаваться! У вас чистый честный бой - Вы против этого упражнения.
Посмотрите первый и второй бой Канело против Головкина на скорости 2!
Чего вы в жизни собираетесь добиться, если вы даете себя победить какому-то упражнению.
Я тоже его смог сделать не сразу, особенно после лечения у наших врачуль!
Соберитесь, и пробуйте, как говорится "чисто на мужика")


----------



## SnowySun (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Вы не должны сдаваться!


Сдаваться не буду, спасибо Вам большое) у меня почти, но не до конца, буду продолжать, главное что не больно, даже приятно


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да шайтан - машина.
> Оцениваем:
> - Молодец
> - Оказывается в этой спине все достаточно гибко и подвижно!
> ...


Начинается,
"растяжение в непораженных сегментах" "Лучше в комплексе"...
Вы ставите телегу впереди лошади!
Я это смог сделать, только благодаря этому упражнению.
а когда я лечился "правильными" методами - я гнил.
У меня прошли пораженные участки, только благодаря этому упражнению.



SnowySun написал(а):


> Сдаваться не буду, спасибо Вам большое) у меня почти, но не до конца, буду продолжать, главное что не больно, даже приятно


Вы спросили про 15 см – это не будет работать. Если делать это так - это упражнение становится похожим на стандартную фигню из методик наших врачуль.

Это не будет работать!

Лоб должен быть на коленях – это системообразующий момент данный системы!

Старайтесь, в этом и смысл – поясница должна кипеть)

Это прекрасное чувство.

Это вам не у блюма или бубновского.


----------



## Lin0608 (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Лоб должен быть на коленях – это системообразующий момент данный системы!


А я локти вперёд ставила ((


----------



## SnowySun (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Вы спросили про 15 см – это не будет работать. Если делать это так - это упражнение становится похожим на стандартную фигню из методик наших врачуль.


В том то и дело, я стараюсь, но никак, но может в этом и смысл, хотя бы стараться, напрягаясь, у меня тоже куча проблем, шея и поясница, от таблов я давно отказалась , только ЛФК. Почему я очень обращаю внимание на упражнения, потому что они работают лучше таблеток, проверено 10 летним стажем. Обязательно отпишусь по прошествии некоторого времени.


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> А я локти вперёд ставила ((


не-не
Всё правильно!
Локти должны быть впереди, как на второй фотке.

Это я просто показал, что лоб реально может лежать на коленках.
Я тут еще выше писал совет - можно упереться в диван/кресло - так руки не будут вперед уезжать.
Но опять же - не нужно прям давить на кресло/диван, так чисто по фану уперлись немного и все!


----------



## Lin0608 (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> не-не
> Всё правильно!
> Локти должны быть впереди, как на второй фотке.
> 
> ...


Я локти ставила прям получается перед коленями в плотную,так нужно? Или все таки чтобы они по сторонам были?


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> Я локти ставила прям получается перед коленями в плотную,так нужно? Или все таки чтобы они по сторонам были?


Ну как бы.... Даже не знаю) Я вроде на второй фотке все показал, куда я их ставлю.
Здесь самое главное, чтобы лоб лежал на коленках.
*Лоб лежит на коленках - значит поясница будет кипеть) кипит поясница - значит хорошо.*
А куда вы локти поставите, я считаю не так важно.
Я могу вообще без рук так лежать - как на первой фотке.
Просто с локтями спереди, мне кажется большинству будет проще.


----------



## Lin0608 (4 Май 2022)

@darkhft, спасибо большое! У меня лоб получается класть,но сложно очень) подскажите,а вы только это упражнение делаете вообще для спины?


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> ... подскажите,а вы только это упражнение делаете вообще для спины?


да
за 8 лет гниения,  я чего только не перепробовал.
щас чисто по фану делаю перед сном один раз 5 минут лежу, потом 5 минут на животе туплю-расслабляюсь, как после подхода в качалке)
так делал 3-4 раза в день, перед тем как пойти есть, с набитым живом так трудно лежать.


----------



## Nathalia (4 Май 2022)

Поза ребенка из йоги. Так расслабляют спину и на пилатесе, одно из многих, но когда моя грыжа давила нерв, то усиливалась боль в ноге при таком положении, а после операции немела нога. Сейчас делаю так после других упражнений, чтобы расслабить и немного потянуть мышцы. Но если я так аж на 5 минут замру, то не разогнусь потом 🙂 Вам помогло одно оно и отлично)


----------



## tankist (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, не буду читать, что вы там написали - мне это не интересно.
> МНЕ ИНТЕРЕСНО, ТОЛЬКО, *КАК Я СМОГ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ВОССТАНОВИТЬ СВОЮ СПИНУ НА 100%.
> Не пишите и не комментируйте здесь ничего, если не делаете это упражнение. *
> _З_десь только конкретные вопросы/ответы о этом упражнении.


Не надо кричать капсом и жирным шрифтом! Мы здесь этого не любим.


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Не надо кричать капсом и жирным шрифтом! Мы здесь этого не любим.


Меня абсолютно не интересует, что вы любите. *Я всегда делаю только так, как я хочу.*



Nathalia написал(а):


> Поза ребенка из йоги. Так расслабляют спину и на пилатесе, одно из многих, но когда моя грыжа давила нерв, то усиливалась боль в ноге при таком положении, а после операции немела нога. Сейчас делаю так после других упражнений, чтобы расслабить и немного потянуть мышцы. Но если я так аж на 5 минут замру, то не разогнусь потом 🙂 Вам помогло одно оно и отлично)


Зато после него *так классно* лежать расслабившись... Лежишь - камин, вино, мягкий коврик)


----------



## Lin0608 (4 Май 2022)

У меня стала болеть спина почему то....


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> У меня стала болеть спина почему то....


Ну вообще, мне кажется, любоя новая система сначала вызывает какие то новые чувства, и они не всегда положительные.
Вы говорили, что у вас был ад - ступня висела и тд.
Я как бы вообще не знаю, что вам делать при такой серьезной травме* - такого я еще ни у кого не встречал!*
Возможно, вам не стоит делать это упражнение.
*Я же делюсь чисто своим опытом, а никого не заставляю его делать.*


----------



## Lin0608 (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Возможно, вам не стоит делать это упражнение.
> *Я же делюсь чисто своим опытом, а никого не заставляю его делать.*


Не)это было год назад до операции,и это не серьезная травма)это через одного,кто идёт на операцию) скажем так,бывает часто при сильной компрессии нерва. А на упражнение у меня болят именно мышцы,как после тренировки)


----------



## горошек (4 Май 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Не надо кричать капсом и жирным шрифтом! Мы здесь этого не любим.


Дело может даже и не в том любим мы это или не любим. Но это, как и многое другое, указывает на большую эмоциональную составляющую. Так может упражнение помогло автору именно благодаря фанатичной вере в него? Может и ещё кому подойдёт, может кому может и навредить.... Но, как супер метод для всех вряд ли. Но за автора я рада, ему помогло, и замечательно. Если кому-то ещё поможет, то тоже хорошо. Главное, чтоб во вред никому не было. Вот тут надо оценивать и себя, и метод, и что другие об этом думают.


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

Lin0608 написал(а):


> Не)это было год назад до операции,и это не серьезная травма)это через одного,кто идёт на операцию) скажем так,бывает часто при сильной компрессии нерва. А на упражнение у меня болят именно мышцы,как после тренировки)



Если мышцы поясницы перебурлили после упражнения, то _имхо _- это хорошо. Наверное знаете доктора лукьянова - он топит, что спина болит из-за мыщц, а не из-за грыж, протрузий и тд.

Я отчасти с ним согласен. Но,

*Когда мне нужно усилить что то, я никогда не обращаюсь за помощью к врачам.

Я обращаюсь к профессионалам, для которых данная критически важная тема является рабочей областью, с помощью которой они зарабатывают себе на жизнь.*

К примеру,

Я никогда не пойду к врачам, чтобы лечить спину... 3 видами таблеток – 
я пойду к людям, для которых спина – это критически важная тема, которой они зарабатывают себе не жизнь.

_Кто спиной зарабатывает себе на жизнь? – в первую очередь штангисты, я общался с ними итд._

Дальше,

Были у меня проблемы с глазами – я никогда не пойду к очколисту)

Я пойду к людям, для которых глаза – это критически важная тема, которой они зарабатывают себе не жизнь.

Кто глазами зарабатывает себе на жизнь? – в первую очередь охотники.

Думаю смысл вы поняли.

*К врачам нужно идти если вас ну прям совсем перебурлило – тогда да, Врачи-резчики вам помогут, н*_*о обычные врачи никогда вас не доточат до 100% результата.*_



горошек написал(а):


> Дело может даже и не в том любим мы это или не любим. Но это, как и многое другое, указывает на большую эмоциональную составляющую. Так может упражнение помогло автору именно благодаря фанатичной вере в него? Может и ещё кому подойдёт, может кому может и навредить.... Но, как супер метод для всех вряд ли. Но за автора я рада, ему помогло, и замечательно. Если кому-то ещё поможет, то тоже хорошо. Главное, чтоб во вред никому не было. Вот тут надо оценивать и себя, и метод, и что другие об этом думают.


*Целую ваш мозг - вы абсолютно правы!*
Как у меня может НЕ быть эмоциональной составляющей, если я 8 лет гнил, а щас стал сильным в данной теме?!
_Я по жизни никому и ни во что не верю, даже родителям и сестре, тем более родителям)_
*Я практик, в любой сфере в которой я делаю. Я - бешенный) Мне в жизни нужен только результат! 
С вами полностью согласен - возможно это поможет не всем.*
Но тут сидят ребята, гниют десятилетиями - возможно стоит попробовать что то новое.
Наверное данное упражнение новое для многих.
*Если поможет - я буду очень рад, если нет - извините, что дал вам систему, которая лично вам не помогла!*


----------



## горошек (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Я - бешенный


Возможно, вам так легче жить. Для бешеной собаки и 7 вёрст не крюк…. Но как по мне, психолог вам нужен как минимум. Думать нужно не только о себе, но об окружающих. Им с вами может нелегко. Не верить родителям можно, но любить и уважать их нужно. Не верить никому можно, но выслушать их чаще всего стоит. И уважать себя, а это прежде всего достигается за счёт уважения других. А поверьте, те врачи, которые выписывают по три вида таблеток, часто вполне достойны уважения не меньше, чем штангисты. Вы нашли своё, вы хотите помочь другим, но лучше делать это все же не с такой резкостью.


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

Это вот опять же.
Я считаю, что мои родители лулумбы.
Лулумбы выглядят примерно так.



Лулумбы - это объекты, которые не дают ничего сильного другим.
Мои родители ничего сильного мне не дали за всю жизнь.

Вот мне 27 лет - за 27 лет я понял, что в жизни самое главное
-делать, только то что хочешь
-иметь много денег
-иметь здоровые зубы
-иметь здоровую поясницу

Все другие проблемы решаются, но ты никогда не вернешь зубы, которые были до кариеса.

*Если у вас ребята кариес или болит спина - добро пожаловать в ад.*
Поэтому я бешенно забочусь о своем здоровье - обожаю ходить к зубному.
Иметь много денег и много здоровье=сила.
Поэтому, я всем советую с детства заботиться о спине и зубах.
Без сильной спины,  ты даже не сможешь спокойно сидеть что-то изучать.
*Спина и зубы - это база.*

Мне 27, из них я гнил 8.
А щас я сижу по 17 часов за компом -  ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЗНАЮ, ЧТО НУЖНО ДЕЛАТЬ ЧТОБЫ ГЛАЗА НЕ УСТАВАЛИ.
И качаюсь каждый час через день.


----------



## горошек (4 Май 2022)

Ох, что-то анекдот вспомнился. Разбавлю тему немного юмором:
Суслики - очень осторожные животные! Они всё время встают на задние лапки и смотрят: не бежит ли лиса, не ползёт ли змея, не летит ли орёл? И самые осторожные получают бампером в лоб!


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> Возможно, вам так легче жить. Для бешеной собаки и 7 вёрст не крюк…. Но как по мне, психолог вам нужен как минимум. Думать нужно не только о себе, но об окружающих. Им с вами может нелегко. Не верить родителям можно, но любить и уважать их нужно. Не верить никому можно, но выслушать их чаще всего стоит. И уважать себя, а это прежде всего достигается за счёт уважения других. А поверьте, те врачи, которые выписывают по три вида таблеток, часто вполне достойны уважения не меньше, чем штангисты. Вы нашли своё, вы хотите помочь другим, но лучше делать это все же не с такой резкостью.


У вас какие-то поломанные морально-социальные предрассудки.
Возможно вам, нужно обратиться к психологу!
-всегда нужно думать только о себе, о своем здоровье и своих деньгах.
-вы не должны хорошо относиться к родителям просто так, если они не дают вам ничего сильного.
-врачи, которые выписывают от больной спины 3 вида таблеток, не заслуживают уважения.
-люди, которые с детства вознаграждают детей сладостями, не заслуживают уважения.

*Зачем вы мне всё это пишите, здесь конкретная тема, а не дискуссия за жизнь.*


----------



## горошек (4 Май 2022)

@darkhft, ну вы тоже тут порой от темы уходили, когда хотели. 
Ваша позиция ясна. Ну да у окружающих всегда есть возможность отвернуться от вас и не общаться с вами, как и у меня. Родителей ваших жаль, ну да что вырастили, то вырастили. Здоровья вашим зубам и позвоночнику! Но возможно, бампер уже и на вас мчится. 
Только бы Господь детей вам не дал! Вот это действительно было бы бедствие!


----------



## горошек (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Зачем вы мне всё это пишите


А я делаю то что хочу! 🙂


----------



## darkhft (4 Май 2022)

@горошек, целую ваш мозг - вы всё правильно делаете! #Уважение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> А если 15 см не хватает и лоб лежит на полу? Это хорошее будет упражнение? В смысле можно ли его практиковать?


Конечно.
Это же "кошка сердится"!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Начинается...


Наоборот! Заканчивается. 



darkhft написал(а):


> "растяжение в непораженных сегментах" "Лучше в комплексе"...
> Вы ставите телегу впереди лошади!


Можно делать и не понимать.
Но лучше понимать и делать.



darkhft написал(а):


> Я это смог сделать, только благодаря этому упражнению.
> а когда я лечился "правильными" методами - я гнил.


А где написано, что физические упражнения - это не правильно?



darkhft написал(а):


> У меня прошли пораженные участки, только благодаря этому упражнению.


Правильно. Восстановили подвижность  здоровых и пораженные могут не работать и не болеть!


----------



## Александра1981 (5 Май 2022)

Вы тролль? Если нет, то Ваши пламенные речи попахивают психопатией. Вам бы вместо целования мозга заглянуть к психотерапевту. P.S. Говорю, что хочу.


----------



## darkhft (5 Май 2022)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Вы тролль? Если нет, то Ваши пламенные речи попахивают психопатией.


То есть желание человека быть сильным в плане здоровья - это психопатия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> То есть желание человека быть сильным в плане здоровья - это психопатия?


Скорее желание сделать всех виноватыми!


----------



## Александра1981 (5 Май 2022)

@darkhft, психопатия - это делать, говорить то, что хочешь, не учитывая интересов и чувств других, эгоцентризм. Я очень рада, что Вы нашли свое упражнение и поправили здоровье, но перечитайте себя, как Вы отвечаете другим форумчанам, врачу, это ж хамство чистой воды. И лозунги Ваши, главное это: я, деньги и стоматолог😅 - это оттуда же (психопатия).


----------



## darkhft (5 Май 2022)

*Вот именно поэтому мало кто из вас добьется результатов!*

_Вместо того, чтобы просто взять и делать то что сказали - они сидят, играют в гуманитариев._
Я бы вам по-другому отвечал, просто я прекрасно понимаю, что мои ответы вы не увидите.

- одна,_ на форуме про болезни спины,_ сидит учит меня как относиться к родителям
- другая, _на форуме про болезни спины,_ сидит про психиатрию че то рассказывает.


*В принципе понятно, почему вы не можете себе вылечить спину) *


----------



## Александра1981 (5 Май 2022)

Зато Вы, смотрю, вылечили себя и несёте свою сверхценную идею в массы😅 Вам, наверно, на Нобелевскую премию надо номинироваться, как изобретателю панацеи от проблем в спине.


----------



## darkhft (5 Май 2022)

@Александра1981, не
мне абсолютно ничего не надо
у меня есть всё самое главное - деньги, здоровые зубы, здоровая спина.

*Я просто хотел поделиться системой, которая дала силу моей спине и вылечила её.

Как хорошо, что на форуме можно корректно выражать всё, что думаешь)*


----------



## горошек (5 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> Вместо того, чтобы просто взять и делать то что сказали - они сидят


Ну тут многие делают то, что сказали. Только сказали не вы. И личность вашу разбирают потому, что таким личностям верить нельзя. И, маленький вы наш, вам всего лишь 27! Вот будет 60, тогда можно и о сохранённом или не сохранённом здоровье поговорить. А в 27 и три вида таблеток, да и просто полежать чаще всего помогает. У доктора Ступина грыжа огромная в 17 лет уже была, но прожил даже более, чем полноценную жизнь, имея всё и помогая другим, и без вашего упражнения. И дай Бог, проживёт ещё долго и счастливо!
А в жизни вашей нет главного: любви, самого сильного и светлого чувства. А человек и живет своими чувствами. Обделённый максимально. Но тут вы не поймёте, что потеряли.


----------



## darkhft (5 Май 2022)

@горошек, может вам стоит обратиться к психиатру? *На форуме про болезни спины*, люди мне пишут тонны сообщений про - родителей, эгоцентризм, кошек, любовь.... И только единицы спрашивают, про саму систему.

*В принципе понятно, почему никто здесь не может спину вылечить)*


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (6 Май 2022)

darkhft написал(а):


> мне абсолютно ничего не надо
> у меня есть всё самое главное - деньги, здоровые зубы, здоровая спина.
> 
> *Я просто хотел поделиться системой, которая дала силу моей спине и вылечила её.
> ...


Если бы хотели просто поделиться, то не хамили бы налево и направо.
Быстрее всего недопонимаете, что нет таблетки подходящей для всех.
Кому-то помогает одно, кому-то другое.
Вы искали своё 8 лет!
И каждый здесь находящийся не просто сидит, а ищет свою таблетку!
Ваше упражнение прописано во многих методичках и не ново. Как и сказал доктор Ступин, оно на растяжку.
Мы уважаем Ваше мнение и рады, что Вы нашли свою таблетки.
Но никто не отменял уважение к другим участникам.
Не хотите никого уважать, то лучше удалиться и не искать виноватых. (что никто ничего не хочет делать, а просто сидит. А я молодец)
Приходите лет через 25-30. И похвалитесь тем же результатом. Что смогли его сохранить и удержать.
А так... Таких как Вы много забегает... Которым лет по 25-27 и некоторые советуют и тяжёлыми блинами по лестнице бегать или просто тягать...
И это людям с больными спинами.. И тоже криком кричат, что Вы просто ничего не хотите делать! Мне же помогло!
Поэтому молодым советуем зайти лет через 25. Тогда и ярко выраженных таких эмоций не будет.
Здоровья Вам. (и поверьте, что кроме зубов и спины бывают более серьёзные заболевания.)


----------

